# Next Icon speculation



## Parishoon (Jun 22, 2006)

Thumper gave us a hint & now time for the MAC guessing game...who do you think it is?
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Thumper* 
_She's not the next icon. The next icon is an older movie star who was big in the 60's and 70's (from the US). Plastic surgerized, unfortunately._

 
my vote is Elizabeth Taylor...plastic, AIDS charity

EDIT: so now I realize that "from the US" is a tricky hint, does it mean they're _from_ the US as in born & bred, if so, Elizabeth Taylor doesn't fit, b/c she's British, darn, & I thought i was so clever.

i came up w/ a few other guesses, but a)not sure of their plasticized status, b)not sure if they're alive & c) not sure if they're _from the US_.  & Don't feel like looking it up, lazy i know, but for reference, here they are:
Anne Bancroftedit3: deceased
Dyan Carol
Stockard Channing
Faye Dunaway
Angie Dickinson
Farrah Fawcett
Goldie Hawn
Sophia Loren edit2: i know she's italian, but i put her on my list before i re-read that & i *still* like her, since i didn't change my guess from Elizabeth Taylor, i didn't want to knock her off the list either.

to me a few of them wouldn't exactly be "icons"


----------



## Lalli (Jun 22, 2006)

is lisa minelli {s/p?} the one whos been married a few times also


----------



## caroni99 (Jun 22, 2006)

I read somewhere that Raquel Welch (sp?) is supposed to be doing something with MAC--so maybe she's next.


----------



## poddygirl (Jun 22, 2006)

Hoping it is not going to be Jane Fonda


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 22, 2006)

Sophia Loren is Italian.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 22, 2006)

Okay, I'm just gonna say that my vote for who the next Icon SHOULD be is for David Bowie or Brian Molko. Gah, get with it MAC. What's up with the old bags?


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caroni99* 
_I read somewhere that Raquel Welch (sp?) is supposed to be doing something with MAC--so maybe she's next._

 
I'd buy Raquel Welch, she's on par w/ Sophie Loren to me anyways.


----------



## lara (Jun 22, 2006)

Goldie Hawn. 

Totally left-field answer - wouldn't it be ace if Anna Wintour was an Icon?


----------



## aziajs (Jun 22, 2006)

I was thinking Farrah Fawcett but I'm going to go with Goldie Hawn.


----------



## Asphyxia (Jun 22, 2006)

It's either Farrah or Goldie (I hope)


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Jun 22, 2006)

didn't some MA a few months ago say it was dolly parton?  I can't remember.

And I hope it's Goldie Hawn.


----------



## Katial8r (Jun 22, 2006)

Hmmm... This is a long shot....maybe Cher?  Hope so, I love her! Cher or Raquel would be very cool!


----------



## MissMarley (Jun 22, 2006)

i would flip over david bowie...ahhh...there's an icon


----------



## sigwing (Jun 22, 2006)

Anne Bancroft is dead.
Farrah is a lunatic, but I guess she was an icon in the 70's.

I'd vote Raquel for sure, and Elizabeth Taylor would seem a no-brainer to be an icon because she is one.


----------



## depecher (Jun 22, 2006)

I thought it was going to be Dolly too. I'd LOVE to see a male icon though. Boy George would be awesome, but his drug troubles aren't helping him. Robert Smith would work too, but that's a stretch.


----------



## tinagrzela (Jun 22, 2006)

Barbara Eden...she's so adorable...


----------



## mans_x_ruin (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gretchygretch84* 
_didn't some MA a few months ago say it was dolly parton?  I can't remember.

And I hope it's Goldie Hawn._

 
I *adore* Dolly Parton, so, this, to me, would be amazing..


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_Okay, I'm just gonna say that my vote for who the next Icon SHOULD be is for David Bowie or Brian Molko. Gah, get with it MAC. What's up with the old bags?_

 
Hahahaha, i so agree right there. 
But I vote Bowie for being an icon. Brian should just be eyecandy.  hahaha, just kidding, Brian is my icon.


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 22, 2006)

Goldie was my first thought, but I'd love it to be someone cooler...


----------



## lemurian (Jun 23, 2006)

I would love Goldie, but I don't think she qualifies as "plastic surgerized" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, I think Cher fits that description, and I love her, too!  But I think that would be almost too good to be true.. she's been crusading for military helmets lately, I can't imagine her as part of a cosmetics campaign as well, hehe!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 
_Anne Bancroft is dead._

 
awww darn, i didn't know. She was awesome.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jun 23, 2006)

My vote is for Cher, I love her! I remember there was a post about this *a long time ago* and I said I would love Cher to be the next icon.


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 23, 2006)

raquel welch is colombian


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_raquel welch is colombian_

 
Wiki says:
Welch was born Jo Raquel Tejada in Chicago, Illinois, the oldest of three children born to Armando Carlos Tejada and Josephine Sarah Hall. Her father was a Bolivian immigrant who was an aerospace engineer, and her mother was an Irish-American.[1]  Raquel Welch

Cher would be interesting, esp. if her crazy colour love came through.
  Was she in any movies in the 60s/70s

I know ppl were talking abt Dolly in the VIVA Glam VI spokesperson thread before it was announced.

i'm just glad those hints rule out madonna


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katial8r* 
_Hmmm... This is a long shot....maybe Cher?  Hope so, I love her! Cher or Raquel would be very cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yeah, I'm all for Cher- I'm surprised they haven't done anything with her yet.


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 
_Yeah, I'm all for Cher- I'm surprised they haven't done anything with her yet._

 
cher would be awesome


----------



## lara (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_Gah, get with it MAC. What's up with the old bags?_

 
That comment makes me sad. Without those trendsetting 'old bags', you wouldn't have the make-up, the fashion and the style influences you have now.

If you're interested in fashion and make-up, it's important to look to the past to see what's in the future and give credit to those who trail-blazed before you.


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_That comment makes me sad. Without those trendsetting 'old bags', you wouldn't have the make-up, the fashion and the style influences you have now.

If you're interested in fashion and make-up, it's important to look to the past to see what's in the future and give credit to those who trail-blazed before you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree with Lara - they are the ones who started all the trends and influenced style throughout the years


----------



## jinsy (Jun 23, 2006)

Well said, Lara!

Yes, I'd think Welch is on par with Loren. I'd vote for a dark-haired beauty for next round, a very plastic-ed one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.lovegoddess.info/Raquel%2...%20revised.htm


----------



## sigwing (Jun 23, 2006)

Old bags?  Some people apparently don't "get" what MAC is trying to convey with their Icon idea.  It ain't Madonna or Paris Hilton.  Maybe if they're around 10 years from now, I could understand Madonna possibly, but she sort of flunks the test for having any class.


Cher would fit with the plastic surgery comment....and yes, she is an Icon.  From the 60's with the mod look, the 70's, and clear through to now.  Now THAT is what I've believed MAC is after with the Icon collections and promotion.

I've been waiting for them to hit on what I remember from the early 70's, late 60's, which was a matte sea green eyeshadow shade that everyone wore.  There was that and a matte sort of sky blue that were both very much staples!  Of course, I only admired the older girls wearing it because they're much older bags than I.
When I was 14, I was hooked on a heavily frosted pink by Revlon, who had an amazing array of huge-pan single shadows in their display!

Dolly would be SUCH a great idea because just think of all the angles there, too!  You've got the country and you've got Vegas!!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_That comment makes me sad. Without those trendsetting 'old bags', you wouldn't have the make-up, the fashion and the style influences you have now.

If you're interested in fashion and make-up, it's important to look to the past to see what's in the future and give credit to those who trail-blazed before you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't follow trends and I never look to someone else to give me fashion tips. I do my own thing and always will. Plus, I never really thought of any of these women as fashionable. Sorry. Maybe I'm the only one but that's how it is.


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Totally left-field answer - wouldn't it be ace if Anna Wintour was an Icon? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha especially now that The Devil Wears Prada is being released in theatres...


----------



## sigwing (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_I don't follow trends and I never look to someone else to give me fashion tips. I do my own thing and always will. Plus, I never really thought of any of these women as fashionable. Sorry. Maybe I'm the only one but that's how it is._

 
Just curious then....why would you care WHO they pick for anything?  Just stay on the MAC bandwagon and use it in your own unique way as you apparently do.


----------



## lianna (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Goldie Hawn. 

Totally left-field answer - wouldn't it be ace if Anna Wintour was an Icon? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh yes, Anna Wintour would be amazing!


----------



## mac_goddess (Jun 23, 2006)

The day Britney Spears or Paris Hilton becomes MAC's next idol, is the day I probably stop buying MAC.  

Well, perhaps just maybe.  

I've been loving Cher for years now and I would be tickled pink to see her as the next one.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 
_Just curious then....why would you care WHO they pick for anything?  Just stay on the MAC bandwagon and use it in your own unique way as you apparently do._

 
Ouch!
And so the drama begins.:roll:


----------



## galvanizer (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm not sure Cher will be the next one but the bug has been planted in her ear from what I've heard.  She certainly would be interesting (and her collection would be incomplete without glitterliners!)

I think Goldie would be great too!


----------



## Thumper (Jun 23, 2006)

Cher would be GREAT but it's not her. 

By the way, I'm going on a little trip this weekend to Kansis City. My car is such a little Bomber I feel like it's One Million Years B.C. But it's cute so it makes me feel like one of the Three Muskateers. We're bringing my Mother, Jugs of water and plan to Speed. Hope your weekend is good!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Thumper* 
_Cher would be GREAT but it's not her. 

By the way, I'm going on a little trip this weekend to Kansis City. My car is such a little Bomber I feel like it's One Million Years B.C. But it's cute so it makes me feel like one of the Three Muskateers. We're bringing my Mother, Jugs of water and plan to Speed. Hope your weekend is good!_

 
LOL, Raquel Welch it is!

Way cute hints


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 23, 2006)

I just found this list of upcoming ad campaigns on a website. I only copied the interesting part. Looks like it confirms Raquel Welch as the Icon and the other ladies were VG, right?


Non-Models
Brittany Murphy - DSquared2
Camilla Belle - Vera Wang Fragrance
Debbie Harry - M.A.C. cosmetics
Dick Page - March Jacobs (Ph. Juergen Teller)
Dita von Teese - M.A.C. cosmetics
Dong Jie - Miu Miu
Eve - M.A.C. cosmetics
Keira Knightley - Chanel Beauty, Chanel Coco Mademoiselle
Jamie King - Rocawear (Ph. Mark Seliger)
Jennifer Jason Leigh - Marc Jacobs (Ph. Juergen Teller)
Jonathan Rhys-Meyers - Hugo Boss Fragrance?, Versace
Kristin Cavallari - Bongo
Lisa Marie Presley - M.A.C. cosmetics
Madonna - H&M
Mischa Barton - Bebe, Morgan
Monica Belluci - Dior Cosmetics
Pharrell Williams - Marc Jacobs
Raquel Welch - M.A.C. Cosmetics
Zhou Xun - Miu Miu




http://www.thefashionspot.com/forums...-40992-97.html


----------



## Sophia84 (Jun 23, 2006)

Ohh yeah I always admire Raquel Welch, sooo sexy at any age!! I can't wait to see the Icon collection!


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 23, 2006)

where was blythe danner born? and when was she popular?

cher scares me, yet i'd love it to be dolly parton. i make no sense, haha.


----------



## Sanne (Jun 23, 2006)

maybe it's Pricilla Presley? you know wife from Elvis RIP...

I'd also love Raquel or Sophia Loren


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_where was blythe danner born? and when was she popular?

cher scares me, yet i'd love it to be dolly parton. i make no sense, haha._

 
Philly, & she was on TV in the 70s according to IMDB


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mans_x_ruin* 
_I *adore* Dolly Parton, so, this, to me, would be amazing.._

 

me too shes super cute!!!

ohand i pressed thank instead of quote just incase you wonder why i thanked you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 x


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 
_maybe it's Pricilla Presley? you know wife from Elvis RIP...

I'd also love Raquel or Sophia Loren_

 
she's cute I would love to see Priscilla


----------



## caroni99 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 
_I just found this list of upcoming ad campaigns on a website. I only copied the interesting part. Looks like it confirms Raquel Welch as the Icon and the other ladies were VG, right?


Non-Models
Brittany Murphy - DSquared2
Camilla Belle - Vera Wang Fragrance
Debbie Harry - M.A.C. cosmetics
Dick Page - March Jacobs (Ph. Juergen Teller)
Dita von Teese - M.A.C. cosmetics
Dong Jie - Miu Miu
Eve - M.A.C. cosmetics
Keira Knightley - Chanel Beauty, Chanel Coco Mademoiselle
Jamie King - Rocawear (Ph. Mark Seliger)
Jennifer Jason Leigh - Marc Jacobs (Ph. Juergen Teller)
Jonathan Rhys-Meyers - Hugo Boss Fragrance?, Versace
Kristin Cavallari - Bongo
Lisa Marie Presley - M.A.C. cosmetics
Madonna - H&M
Mischa Barton - Bebe, Morgan
Monica Belluci - Dior Cosmetics
Pharrell Williams - Marc Jacobs
Raquel Welch - M.A.C. Cosmetics
Zhou Xun - Miu Miu




http://www.thefashionspot.com/forums...-40992-97.html_

 

I knew I saw her name somewhere!


----------



## sigwing (Jun 23, 2006)

No...I didn't mean a "drama," just wondering why someone would care who is used in an icon promotion if they don't follow trends or recommendations or admire anyone that would promote certain "looks."  Seemed like a logical question.  Whether it's an old bag or some youngster with a pierced tongue.


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 23, 2006)

David Bowie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katial8r (Jun 24, 2006)

Woo hoo! Raquel is going to be so cool! 

Debbie Harry would be kinda neat too but I don't know if Lisa Marie Presley is icon material. Her father is, of course, but Lisa? I dunno. And who is Eve? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would still love to see Cher in the future!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gretchygretch84* 
_didn't some MA a few months ago say it was dolly parton?  I can't remember.

And I hope it's Goldie Hawn._

 
 I am feeling the Dolly Vibe. That is my guess


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 25, 2006)

i vote for Goldie Hawn...


----------



## im so grotesque (Jun 25, 2006)

ive heard that dolly was going to be one and marilyn mansons wife who is gorgeous was also.but thats what ive heard only...


----------



## lara (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *im so grotesque* 
_ive heard that dolly was going to be one and marilyn mansons wife who is gorgeous was also.but thats what ive heard only..._

 
The fab Dita Von Teese is going to be a VGVI face. She's way, _way_ too young and third wave to be an Icon.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 27, 2006)

Okay so now that the cat's outta the bag,.. those of our girls who live near stores that banned the Lure Mermaid poster may get really really mad,.. they will likely be banning the Dita ads too,.. I heard from an MA that the talk is right now,.. she will be typical burlesque style and she will be in pasties,.. Not sure how they are going to pull this off yet? and they did say that what they saw was not yet set in stone,..Gosh I love Dita,...I can hardly wait,...


----------



## ette (Jun 27, 2006)

I really think it's going to be Dolly Parton.


----------



## booters78 (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't know if this is old news or not but my MA said today that it is going to be more than one icon for viva glam and one is going to be lisa marie...hmmm


----------



## mac_goddess (Jul 7, 2006)

I found a link here, not sure if it's reliable or not as of yet.

http://www.gossipish.com/mac130506.html


*Debbie Harry, Eve, Lisa Marie Presley, and Dita Von Teese* have garnered the coveted positions of
being the new faces of M.A.C Viva Glam 6. The quartet were in NYC earlier this month doing
promotion at the Mandarin Oriental Hotel. The ladies follow in the footsteps of Christina Aguilera Mary J
Blige, Lil Kim, Shirley Manson,Pamela Anderson; Missy Elliot and Linda Evangelista and others.


----------



## stregadelmare (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_Okay, I'm just gonna say that my vote for who the next Icon SHOULD be is for David Bowie or Brian Molko. Gah, get with it MAC. What's up with the old bags?_

 
I couldn't agree more with David Bowie.  It could be the most fabulous collection!  Plus he has been such a chameleon, changing looks drastically for the last several decades...

MAC, remember your mantra "All races, All sexes, All ages


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jul 7, 2006)

Eve and Lisa Marie Presley for sure. there were two or three other's my fav MA told me but I don't remember.


----------



## capspock (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_Okay so now that the cat's outta the bag,.. those of our girls who live near stores that banned the Lure Mermaid poster may get really really mad,.. they will likely be banning the Dita ads too,.. I heard from an MA that the talk is right now,.. she will be typical burlesque style and she will be in pasties,.. Not sure how they are going to pull this off yet? and they did say that what they saw was not yet set in stone,..Gosh I love Dita,...I can hardly wait,..._

 

WHAT????? Who banned that poster? Religious extremists? Thansk "god" we don't have them here... I mean, not the kind who likes to ban all nudity and sex related stuff. Well, they would have their hands really full on Carnival time.... lol

I also adore Dita!!!! I can't wait to see her as an icon!!!!!!


----------



## lah_knee (Sep 15, 2006)

forget bowie, goldie, cher, etc etc its NONE of those, although a few people have mentioned the correct one on the first page


----------



## a914butterfly (Sep 15, 2006)

i'm also thinking about the 60's and 70's and what about maybe sally field (the flying nun or gidget), cher, joan rivers (she sure fits the plastic surgery), barbara eden (i dream of jeanie) or barbara montgomery (bewitched, but i think she is deceased?) i guess MAC is going to keep us in suspense about who the next icon is


----------



## Cocktail_party (Sep 15, 2006)

The only ones I've thought of as possible 'icon' candidates are Dolly Parton, Elizabeth Taylor, and Tina Turner (whom no one has mentioned yet).  That's just me though =)


----------



## a914butterfly (Sep 16, 2006)

yes, tina turner would be cool. she looks good for her age too!!


----------



## user79 (Sep 18, 2006)

If it's Cher I would boycott that collection, she is a walking piece of plastic!!

And Goldie Hawn is just a flooze.

I doubt it's Elizabeth Taylor either, she's too old-ladyish.


----------



## a914butterfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_If it's Cher I would boycott that collection, she is a walking piece of plastic!!

And Goldie Hawn is just a flooze.

I doubt it's Elizabeth Taylor either, she's too old-ladyish._

 

i agree elizabeth taylor is too old-ladyish and she doesnt wear or should i say put on her makeup well, but it is MAC's philosophy "all AGES, all races, all sexes"??


----------

